# Tremarella für Einsteiger



## paradox950 (17. August 2015)

Petri Heil! 

Ich bin neu hier im Forum, da mich das Angeln seit geraumer Zeit sehr interessiert. Letztes Jahr im November habe ich meinen Angelschein abgeschlossen und war dieses Jahr raus zum Angeln. Bisher nur an Forellenteichen, da ich noch nicht so der Profi bin.

An den Forellenteichen ist es meist so, dass die Leute die passiv Angeln eher mäßigen Erfolg haben (es sei denn man sitzt am Einfluss des Wassers) und man den Fisch mit aktiven Fischen häufiger überlisten kann. Ich habe bereits eine Sbirolino Montage und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit, denn es macht Spaß.

Beim letzten Angeltag habe ich drei Männer getroffen, die die Tremarella Montage genutzt haben und sehr erfolgreich damit waren. Jetzt möchte ich mir ebenfalls eine neue Rute mit allem Zubehör besorgen.

Als Rute habe ich mir die Sänger Iron Trout Chakka in 3,00m Länge mit einem Wurfgewicht von 1 - 6 gramm ausgesucht. Als Rolle habe ich hier schon eine 2000 BS Stationärrolle liegen, kann ich diese benutzen? 

Für die Schnur habe ich gelesen auf jedenfall eine Monofile Schnur fürs Tremarella Angeln zu benutzen, könnt ihr mir da eine empfehlen? Ich möchte bei Askari bestellen, die haben leider die Tubertini UC4 nicht da . 

So jetzt zu meinem Hauptproblem. Ich weiß nicht was für ein Gewicht meine Pose haben darf. Ich habe mir hier die Cormoran Big Trout Trota-FS5 Schlepppose ausgesucht und dazu das Balzer Tremarella Starter Set. 

Ich habe gelesen, man kann statt den Glas/Blei- Ketten auch ein Tremarella Glas benutzen. Auch hier stellt sich meine Frage, welches Wurfgewicht. 

Ich erhoffe mir hier eine kleine Hilfe für mich als Einsteiger und vielleicht wird dieser Thread späteren Einsteigern ebenfalls helfen. Am Besten wäre eine komplette Rutenmontage mit Erklärungen zu den Wurfgewichten. Vielen Dank!


----------



## DerBreuberger (17. August 2015)

*AW: Tremarella für Einsteiger*

Hallo paradox,
willkommen im Forum. |wavey:





paradox950 schrieb:


> Als Rute habe ich mir die Sänger Iron Trout Chakka in 3,00m Länge mit einem Wurfgewicht von 1 - 6 gramm ausgesucht.


Oh, dann haben wir den gleichen Geschmack. Nachdem ich von einer Balzer- und Tubertini-Tremarellerute jeweils die Spitze abgebrochen habe, bin ich auch auf die Steckruten von Sänger gekommen. Ich fische die 2,70m und 3,60m Version. Die kurze Version nehme ich, wenn ich von Bäumen und Ästen „umzingelt“ bin.



paradox950 schrieb:


> Als Rolle habe ich hier schon eine 2000 BS Stationärrolle liegen, kann ich diese benutzen?


keine Ahnung. Ich denke, dass jede halbwegs vernünftige 1000-200er Rolle geeignet ist.



paradox950 schrieb:


> Für die Schnur habe ich gelesen auf jedenfall eine Monofile Schnur fürs Tremarella Angeln zu benutzen, könnt ihr mir da eine empfehlen?


Ich fische eine 0,16er monofile, in Rot. Damit sehe ich die Schnur besser.



paradox950 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was für ein Gewicht meine Pose haben darf. Ich habe mir hier die Cormoran Big Trout Trota-FS5 Schlepppose ausgesucht


Diese ist sicherlich geeignet. Ich würde die 2, 3 und 4 g bestellen und testen. In diese Rubrik passen auch diese hier: Quantum Magic Trout Popper – Pose und Perca Trout Trotta Tremarella Pose.



paradox950 schrieb:


> und dazu das Balzer Tremarella Starter Set.


Ich würde es nicht kaufen, da ich keine Ahnung habe, wie die Montage aussieht.



paradox950 schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, man … auch ein Tremarella Glas benutzen. Auch hier stellt sich meine Frage, welches Wurfgewicht.


Ich würde mir diese hier kaufen:
Perca Trout Glas Ghost Super Slim Gewichte oder Perca Trout Glas Ghost Triangel Gewichte, oder Perca Trout Glas Ghost Gewichte.

Ich würde die 3, 4 und 5 g Versionen kaufen und ausprobieren, wie sie funktionieren. Beim Glas kannst Du 2-3g höher benutzen als die Posen. Z.B. 2g Pose mit 4g Glas. Und immer probieren und eine Gefühl entwickeln.

Edit: Dreifachwirbel nicht vergessen! Ich würde die Größe 10 oder 12 kaufen.



paradox950 schrieb:


> Ich erhoffe mir hier eine kleine Hilfe für mich als Einsteiger und vielleicht wird dieser Thread späteren Einsteigern ebenfalls helfen.


Dafür soll es gedacht sein.



paradox950 schrieb:


> Am Besten wäre eine komplette Rutenmontage mit Erklärungen zu den Wurfgewichten. Vielen Dank!


Da gibt es schon im INet ausreichend Übersichtseiten. google mal nach Tremarella Tipps und ein haufen Videos.

Probiere es auch mal auserhalb vom Forellenteich aus. Der Erfolg ist zwar nicht so schnell da, aber auch ein 35er Rotauge und 40er Brasse machen an einer solchen Rute rießen Spaß.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## paradox950 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Tremarella für Einsteiger*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Eine Frage brennt mir jedoch noch auf der Zunge. Wenn ich eine 2 Gramm Pose nehme und dazu ein 4 Gramm Glas kann man damit überhaupt noch weit werfen?


----------



## Eggi 1 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Tremarella für Einsteiger*

Bei deinem Wurfgewicht von 1-6 g wirfst du damit bestimmt 30-40 m weit.


----------



## #AngelMicha (18. August 2015)

*AW: Tremarella für Einsteiger*

Kann Eggi da nur zustimmen, damit wirfst du weiter als du denkst 
Die Chakka lädt sich richtig gut auf. Wenn dann auch noch eine Dünne Schnur gefischt wird, ist es unfassbar, auf wie viel Weite man mit so kleinem Gewicht kommt!!!
Eine 16er Mono ist dafür perfekt, wenn du dir mit dem Drillen und der Bremse noch nicht so sicher bist nimm eine 0,18er. Die Chakka puffert eh das meiste ab 
Die Gorilla UC 4 ist schon sehr teuer... es gibt viele Alternativen.
Schau dir mal das Forellenprogramm der Angeldomäne an... Troutlook nennt sich das. Die haben entweder gute Produkte entwickelt oder bei namenhaften Herstellen ein wenig abgeschaut, was uns Verbrauchern preislich sehr entgegen kommt. Dort gibt es eine Schnur (heißt glaub ich auch irgendwas mit Gorilla UC4) die unfassbar gut ist und preislich sehr vernünftig. Fische die Tubertini Gorilla black und eben diese. bis auf die Farbe kein Unterschied, ausser im Preis.  Schau dich dort mal um!

Ach ja... ich fische mit 2gr. Pose und 4gr. Glas


----------



## paradox950 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tremarella für Einsteiger*

so, habe nun meine Tremarella Montage am Gewässer ausprobiert und bin begeistert! Macht unglaublich viel Spaß! 

Ich habe jedoch noch eine Frage zum Vorfach und zum Köder. Zuerst zum Vorfach. Ich habe begonnen mit einem 70 cm Vorfach und 8er Haken, da ich auch nur Teig als Köder zur Verfügung hatte musste ich dementsprechend ein Blei ans Vorfach hängen. Hat leider nicht so gut funktioniert, hatte 2 Fehlbisse. Bin dann umgestiegen auf 120 cm Vorfach und 6 oder 4er Haken. Dort auch ein Blei dran und das klappte besser, die Fische hakten schneller und einfacher. Was mir aber relativ häufig passiert ist, das sich das Vorfach mehrmals verhakt hat am Glas. Lag das am den Blei, welches ich drangeklemmt hatte? Ich gehe nämlich davon aus...

Zweite Frage, ich benutze eine 18er Mono Schnur, jedoch ist mein Vorfach um einiges dicker ca. 0,25 Durchmesser. 

Vielleicht war auch das der Grund warum sich die Schnur so relativ häufig vertüdelt hat. Welche Vorfachschnur könnt ihr mir empfehlen, ein Link wäre perfekt

Mir kommt spontan noch eine Frage. Tremarella angeln mit Teig macht das überhaupt Sinn, wenn ich eine Pose für meine Montage verwende oder macht das nur bei (Blei/Glas)-Ketten Sinn? 

Ich werde demnächst wieder auf Jagd gehen, besorge mir vorher jedoch Bienenmaden, womit ich hoffentlich noch fängiger werde.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schonmal für die Antworten! Danke!


----------



## #AngelMicha (8. September 2015)

*AW: Tremarella für Einsteiger*

Bei ner 18er Hauptschnur würde ich ein 16er Vorfach fischen.
Aber länger als 70cm?! Habe ich noch nicht gesehen beim Fischen. Macht auch wenig sinn in meinen Augen, da man ja die Tiefe über die Pose verstellt.
Auch ein Bleischrot würde ich nicht aufs Vorfach machen, da das Powerbait ja quasi im rechten Winkel zum Glas läuft. Somit ist die Tiefe ziemlich genau definiert. Durch das lange Vorfach wird der Anhieb nur schwerer, da die Rute nicht soo lang ist.

Diese Verwickelungen passieren ab und zu. wenn du wirklich konzentriert wirfst und vorm Aufkommen der Montage abstoppst, sollte sich das Verwicklungsrisiko minimieren.


----------



## YamahaR6 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Tremarella für Einsteiger*

18er Hauptschnur und 16er Vorfach ist schon optimal.
Lass das blei am vorfach weg und versuche deine montage auf wirbel zu beschränken und lass die karabiner weg.
Zudem versuche deine montage vor dem aufprall auf wasser zu stoppen indem du die schnur leicht mit dem finger abbremst dann solltest du nur noch ein minimum an vertüddwlungen haben.hin und wieder kommt das aber mal vor


----------



## Trouthunter1984 (13. November 2015)

Am besten nimmst du ein kleinen konischen 3 Fach Wirbel dann hast du so gut wie keine Verwicklungen mehr und immer gestreckt aufkommen lassen dann ist das Safe 
Für Bienmarden benutze am besten ein dünn langen Haken am besten Tubertini Serie 22 in 4 oder 6 da kannst du die Made sehr gut als L vorm anködern und den anschlag  eigentlich sehr schnell setzen hängen dann weit vorne im Maul so dass du den Haken gut lösen kannst 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

